# Study Group - Electrical POWER EXAM, Oct 2010



## chako (May 24, 2010)

Any one interested in forming a study group?

Location : Northern New Jersey


----------



## pepwr09 (May 25, 2010)

chako said:


> Any one interested in forming a study group?
> Location : Northern New Jersey


I live in Rockland County and plan on taking the October NY power exam. Whereabouts in northern New Jersey are you located&gt;

:construction:


----------



## vinnius (May 26, 2010)

I am in San Francisco taking the CA PE exam.

Any one interested in forming a study group?

I'll be taking the PPI in oakland at Mills College to hopefully brush up on my material since I don't practice very much at my current job. But please feel free to contact me if anyone would like to form a study group on the weekdays starting late June.

Thanks,

Vin


----------



## Crazydock (Jun 7, 2010)

I am in Florida and taking the Power Electrical PE exam in April 2011.

I am opened to a study group.

Thank you

MWB


----------



## Gnana (Jun 11, 2010)

I am in Atlanta, Ga and taking the Power Electrical PE exam in October 2010.

I am opened to a study group. Anyone interested?

Thank you


----------



## tabiolite (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in Lexington, KY and taking the Power Electrical PE exam in October 2010.

I am opened to a study group. Anyone interested?

Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 19, 2010)

I am in Baltimore Maryland open to a study group.


----------



## elmodeer (Jun 21, 2010)

I am in Arlington, Virgina. I am open for study group. Power Oct 2010


----------



## aubabs (Jul 14, 2010)

pepwr09 said:


> chako said:
> 
> 
> > Any one interested in forming a study group?
> ...



I'm in Northern Jersey as well, Bloomfield actually exit 151 on the parkway. I'm interested in a study group for the October test.


----------



## CraigB (Jul 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I am in Baltimore Maryland open to a study group.


Hey Glen, Where in Baltimore are you? I'm also looking at sitting the Elect Power


----------



## Brett M Huhman (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm in Rockville, MD. I'm taking the Electronics exam, but is probably fairly close to power for the basic electrical circuit stuff.


----------



## elmodeer (Jul 18, 2010)

CraigB said:


> Glenn said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Baltimore Maryland open to a study group.
> ...


I am in Arlington, VA, anybody interested??


----------



## elmodeer (Jul 18, 2010)

CraigB said:


> Glenn said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Baltimore Maryland open to a study group.
> ...


I am in Arlington, VA, anybody interested??


----------



## Buzz Boiler (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm outside Chicago.

Anybody......anybody?


----------



## Buzz Boiler (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm outside Chicago. Power, baby!

Anybody......anybody?


----------



## aubabs (Aug 2, 2010)

So...no one in the North Jersey area taking the Power Exam in October that wants to do a study group. Come on, i know you're out there!


----------



## aledr2001 (Aug 2, 2010)

Columbia MD also in Power for Oct 2010


----------



## eng_boushra (Aug 5, 2010)

Farifax, VA - Electrical/electronic any body interested ... !! let me know


----------



## elmodeer (Aug 5, 2010)

eng_boushra said:


> Farifax, VA - Electrical/electronic any body interested ... !! let me know


I am doing the power portion. I am in Arlington, VA


----------



## prencibia (Aug 9, 2010)

Great idea. I'll be taking the PE Power exam in Virginia in Oct. 2010.

1) Who is going to organize the study group?

2) Anyone taking any of the on-line courses? I may look into the Ga. Tech. and the Irvine on-line courses and evaluate them.

Let me know who is structuring the study group. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## elmodeer (Aug 9, 2010)

prencibia said:


> Great idea. I'll be taking the PE Power exam in Virginia in Oct. 2010.1) Who is going to organize the study group?
> 
> 2) Anyone taking any of the on-line courses? I may look into the Ga. Tech. and the Irvine on-line courses and evaluate them.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

Where are you in VA?


----------



## Brett M Huhman (Aug 15, 2010)

eng_boushra said:


> Farifax, VA - Electrical/electronic any body interested ... !! let me know


I would be interested in a study group with you. I'm in MD but I'm near the metro so I can take that just about anywhere.


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm in southern Indiana and looking to take the PE Power Exam this October.


----------



## rchen (Sep 2, 2010)

vinnius said:


> I am in San Francisco taking the CA PE exam.
> Any one interested in forming a study group?
> 
> I'll be taking the PPI in oakland at Mills College to hopefully brush up on my material since I don't practice very much at my current job. But please feel free to contact me if anyone would like to form a study group on the weekdays starting late June.
> ...


How do you like PPI course. Is it helpful? I am also taking the exam this October.


----------

